# Charge motorhome from house supply?



## thepadster (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi guys 

Hope you are all fine and dandy, I would like to run a cable out from my house to charge up the MH, as I am new to this could anyone tell me what kind of lead I need to do this and where I can get it from?

Cheers


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Bog standard 'hook-up' cable from any caravan shop & then make up [or buy] a household mains 3 pin plug to blue caravan type plug short lead and your away ! . .


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

You need one of each of these -

http://tinyurl.com/cshwjy

http://tinyurl.com/dfdoue


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have mains supply to a post with blue socket. Completely waterproof
Pressure washer , strimmer etc all have blue plugs on them so no one asks to borrow them
Dave P


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Or, if you live on the Continent you would need one of these:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Continental-C...h=item160328883986&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262

Even if you don't live on the Continent it would be very useful, especially in France!


----------



## thepadster (Mar 27, 2009)

*cheers*

Cheers guys , got it sorted now .


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I have mains supply to a post with blue socket. Completely waterproof
> Pressure washer , strimmer etc all have blue plugs on them so no one asks to borrow them
> Dave P


Just a safety note, the Wiring Regulations (and of course safety) require all sockets likely to be used for equipment outside to be RCD protected.
Regards Dave


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Just another footnote. If you are expecting to charge the engine battery, best check your handbook as a lot (mine included) only charge the leisure battery from the H/U. The engine battery would require the usual charger and lead same as you would the car.

Mike


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cables*

Hi

I recently stumbled across this business

www.touchwood-rvelectrical.co.uk

They sell what you want - and note that their prices include post and packing. WOW!!!!!!!

Here is the exact link to what you need.

3 pin hook up thing

Whilst ordering, I suggest you get hold of the continental two pin adaptor too. I have only used mine once overseas, but without it I would have been snookered.

Russell


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Chudders said:


> Just a safety note, the Wiring Regulations (and of course safety) require all sockets likely to be used for equipment outside to be RCD protected.
> Regards Dave


When I had new fusebox installed in my old house: the elecrtrician explained all the new trips including RCD etc. I said to him that presumably, if it has an RCD then all these individual plug in RCD's that are suggested for individual sockets when using lawnmowers etc. are not necessary. He agreed: no they aren't.

I know that is not exactly what you were referring to Dave, but lots of money must be wasted by people buying individual RCD's unnecessarily.

Harvey


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

ingram said:


> Chudders said:
> 
> 
> > Just a safety note, the Wiring Regulations (and of course safety) require all sockets likely to be used for equipment outside to be RCD protected.
> ...


All that is required is that sockets likely to be used for equipment outside
of what is technically known as the equipotential zone (In most cases the house) should be RCD protected with a 30mA RCD. It does not matter whether all the circuits in the house have individual RCD,s or whether one RCD covers the whole installation. However, the recommendations are that you do not have just one 30mA RCD. The distribution board/consumer unit should ideally be split (Split load board) and protected by two RCD,s or one RCD for part of the board and no RCD for other circuits such as lights etc. The important thing from a safety aspect is that any electrical equipment outside should be protected by a 30mA .
RCD
Regards, David


----------

